# Ancient Drepy and what I thought was a Kodak Enlarger



## ir0n_ma1den (Jul 12, 2009)

Emptied out my grand parents basement and here is what I have to show.

I have looked at other Drepy's similar to this one, but all the other ones i've seen did not have a silver lens.

















Here is the enlarger that I thought was Kodak because he had Kodak manuals with it, but I don't see anything Kodak related branded onto it. Instead it has "Federal" branded across it.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 12, 2009)

It brings back memories.

My dad introduced me to darkroom work over a half century ago. He had the condensor version of this same Federal enlarger (same metal base, post, bellows and negative carriers) and the same Speed-Ez-El easels. After graduating from helping dad print to printing myself, I used the enlarger until the mid-60's when I acquired my own, a Durst RS35.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Jul 12, 2009)

Well I'm glad I could help 


How much would the Drepy and the Enlarger go for?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Drepy you have would get you about $50 to $75 max. Not sure about the enlarger.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 13, 2009)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Well I'm glad I could help  ...



Thanks, BTW the print that I scanned for my avatar (yes, thats really me about 56 years ago) was printed on my dad's Federal enlarger. It was taken with a 1947 Kodak Vigalant 620 roll film folder that was pretty much head-to-head competition to your Drepy.


----------

